# New Van



## NeilD (Sep 15, 2013)

First night away in our new van,had a Mclois Lagan for 3 years before this one which was great fun and went all over the place in it.Hope to have as many good times in this one.Had a night on a small site to make sure everything works.

Cheers Neil


----------



## Robmac (Sep 15, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## landyrubbertramp (Sep 15, 2013)

yeh like the size of that and with the bit extra widith and the front design and be able get in small car park spaces good choice


----------



## NeilD (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks for the comments Guys,I didn't want a van too long as I need to fit it on the drive so I can get a quick getaway,it does make very good use of the space inside and as you point out should fit on a regular parking space.

Cheers Neil


----------



## ellisboy (Sep 16, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## Penny13 (Sep 16, 2013)

As above + some enjoy : )


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Sep 16, 2013)

Nice one!


----------



## shawbags (Sep 17, 2013)

Posh bloke, :wacko: can i drive it He He .


----------



## NeilD (Sep 17, 2013)

I wish I was a posh bloke shawbags the van is 13 years old!!,when I can afford a new one you will be my first choice as chauffeur 

Cheers mate 

Neil


----------



## gaz2676 (Sep 17, 2013)

13yr old .....man that van looks mint... looks real nice for a weekend campin stint....i am a poet.. did you know it


----------



## shawbags (Sep 18, 2013)

NeilD said:


> I wish I was a posh bloke shawbags the van is 13 years old!!,when I can afford a new one you will be my first choice as chauffeur
> 
> Cheers mate
> 
> Neil



Hi there,mine is 22 years old but still going strong , few repairs every now and then , and if you have a shower your posh , i can still get my bum in my sink though ,just about  .


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 21, 2013)

Great looking van in brill condition. Should be good for another 13 years easily.


----------



## LongdogCymru (Sep 22, 2013)

Very nice indeed! Which model Hymer is this?


----------



## Beemer (Sep 22, 2013)

shawbags said:


> Hi there,mine is 22 years old but still going strong , few repairs every now and then , and if you have a shower your posh ,* i can still get my bum in my sink though *,just about  .



er...... toooooo much information!


----------



## Beemer (Sep 22, 2013)

NeilD said:


> First night away in our new van,had a Mclois Lagan for 3 years before this one which was great fun and went all over the place in it.Hope to have as many good times in this one.Had a night on a small site to make sure everything works.
> 
> Cheers Neil



A very good choice, as has already been said... not too long! :dance:


----------



## Neckender (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice! nice! nice!

John.


----------



## NeilD (Sep 22, 2013)

It is a 564 but instead of having the twin dinette it was converted by hymer to have an L shaped lounge,it is  great for lounging in and with the captains seats  turned round makes a great living area.I  just want to head off to France again to really enjoy it but as we live on the border of North Wales at least we have a great area to explore for weekends.

Thanks for looking. 

Cheers Neil


----------



## Blodwyn Pig (Sep 23, 2013)

Love the :camper: have :fun: :wave:


----------

